# Changing A Watch Crown



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I've been doing dabbling with DIY watch repair more and more these days, this may seem like a dumb question but can somebody tell me how you change a crown?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Andy,

Assuming you mean crown and stem complete, they're NOT interchangeable, so you need the right one for the watch and movement first off









There is often a small "button" or "plunger" on the back of the movement that you push down to release the crown and stem, these are "stepped" and the plunger relaeses to allow the step to come out. You'll find the button/plunger very near to where the stem enters the movement through the outer case. You need a small diameter probe to push down the plunger, a safety pin with the point cut off will do to start with. Note also *be gentle* or you can jam the button in the "down" position, and then the new stem and crown won't retain within the movement and case.









Other movements and makers have two part stems, some quartzes have a wee skinny bracket to lift out of the way that then releases the stem and crown.

OTOH, if you want to change the crown on an existing stem, I haven't a clue







and I'll watch the topic with interest?









I bought a lucky bag from the bay (40 watches from house clearance) and played with those before I butchered anything worth-while - still ended up butchering HO-HUM


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Grip the stem very firmly and unscrew the crown from it......

Grip the stem very firmly and screw the crown onto it......


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for that mel and jason.

Removing the stem from the movements fine. But here's the answer I was looking for:



jasonm said:


> Grip the stem very firmly and unscrew the crown from it......
> 
> Grip the stem very firmly and screw the crown onto it......


I thought about that but wasn't sure if there was a catch somewhere.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

andytyc said:


> Thanks for that mel and jason.
> 
> Removing the stem from the movements fine. But here's the answer I was looking for:
> 
> ...


I tried that Jason, next question is ~ ~ where do you get replacements for broken stems? Do some watches use one piece stem and crowns that "DON'T" unscrew? 'cos that's what it felt like when I tried it and "fluched" it ! (Note use of technical terms)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mel said:


> andytyc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that mel and jason.
> ...












Maybe Mel, I dont know, all the ones Ive 'done' have undone OK, there is a chance yours had been superglued in, Ive heard of this happening..

I must say Im not exactly Mr expert by any means, but Ive done a few....


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Sometimes it can be loctite too. A little warmth can help release that, just don't forget it's a fine thread. Very easy to strip...............


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

rondeco said:


> Also be aware that there are different size threads for stems and crowns , if you're going to
> 
> change the crown make sure you check that first . I find a pin vice works best for holding the stem.
> 
> ...


Oops. The platers up by Breeze VW/ Tower Park way?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

rondeco said:


> yeah that's the one Howard , Alderney Plating .
> 
> Been using them for over 20 years now .


They are the guys that do the plating for where I used to work. Small world.................


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Xcuse me if it's been pointed out already; make sure that you withdraw the crown to the time set position _before _loosening the screw/pushing the plunger and removing the shaft.

If you don't. Bad stuff happen.

Trust me. Been there. Got the XL T shirt.

And a pile of watches waiting ...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

quote]

... the only way to know is by many years of experience


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

chris l said:


> > *... the only way to know is by many years of experience
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Fed this into Babelfish translation service - came back as:-

"Only way to know is by the size of the pile of b*ggered watches"


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> Only way to know is by the size of the pile of b*ggered watches


hehehe







,too true esp when the pile of buggered watches exceeds the 'usuable' ones  ,i use a pin vice for holding the stem when changing crowns, the hardest part is if you have to fit a new stem and cut it to size so it seats well when you have put the crown on and doesnt stick out like flag or end up short.


----------

